
Duskers is spooky space exploration with a command console - daenney
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/06/duskers-is-spooky-space-exploration-with-a-command-console/
======
teddyh
The description reminds me of _Suspended_ (1983) – also a game in a sci-fi
setting where you control a few robots using text commands. But instead of a
text adventure puzzle game like _Suspended_ was, the gameplay seems to be
something of a mix between the more recent _FTL: Faster Than Light_ and _Five
Nights at Freddy 's_.

~~~
dvtv75
It strikes me as something of a Roguelike. I've been watching Scott Manley
play it (on YouTube) and it reminds me, too, of a lot of the games from the
mid-1980s.

The drone aspect has me thinking of the game Deactivators, three robots with
different rooms, bomb disposal.

~~~
etjossem
For another good Duskers series, try EnterElysium's playthrough. It's
surprisingly fun to watch someone puzzle through it (and consider how you'd do
it, in each situation).

------
justratsinacoat
Not to worry, the game's console supports command aliasing.

[https://steamcommunity.com/app/254320/discussions/0/52839871...](https://steamcommunity.com/app/254320/discussions/0/528398719798517074/)
^ Just scroll to the comments section, as the initial post applies to
prerelease versions of the game.

~~~
rcthompson
I wonder what the probability is of the alias system expanding to Turing-
completeness.

------
Terr_
Loosely reminds me of Iron Helix, where you control a drone with prerendered
video clips. (This was back when CD-ROMs were making that kind of thing
possible and novel.)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Helix](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Helix)

